# Atlantic has WASR's for $449



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

They have a "contractor special" ak thats been over in the sand box and have some for sale. Im digging the used look.

http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/com.../contractor-wasr-10-ak47-detail.html?Itemid=0


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

You can produce the same "look" with steel wool or kitchen scouring pads. Then, throw it down your drive way. 

The end result will be an AK that's likely seen just as many "conflicts" as those in the ads. 

Come on. We "believe" or "possibly." 

But, if you are into made up stories that you can to spread to your friends and neighbors, I can hook you up with a Maadi that I "believe" was owned by OBL himself. It was possibly (or possibly not) taken off his dead corpse. Give me ten minutes after we seal the deal, and I can make it as used looking as you desire.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Man I want an AK, but I'd rather save a little more money and get something that hasn't "seen" battle bahahahahahaah...


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

If it were anyone but Atlantic i would be skeptical myself. Seems like they didnt see "battle" but more of a gaurd role for restaurants and such places. I am haveing another discussion about the barrel wear of these. Seems like they have been very lightly used. You gotta think, this is probly about as close to a bring back that we're ever gonna get anymore.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I am not sure if folks over there would want an semi-AK, though. Plenty of the real McCoy, fully auto to be had and probably less expensive, too.

>You can produce the same "look" with steel wool or kitchen scouring pads. Then, throw it down your drive way. 
LOL. I have seen this done on youtube ...


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I dug up an old thread from M4c.net that discussed the DPMS rifles that century imported earlier this year from the same contractor. Seems as if the story is legit from those that worked with the contractor that used these. Read at your leisure. Overpriced night vision gear used over there is hitting shelves as well.

http://www.m4carbine.net/showthread.php?154114-Iraqi-DPMS-Carbines-from-Century-Arms


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

TranTheMan said:


> I am not sure if folks over there would want an semi-AK, though. Plenty of the real McCoy, fully auto to be had and probably less expensive, too.
> 
> >You can produce the same "look" with steel wool or kitchen scouring pads. Then, throw it down your drive way.
> LOL. I have seen this done on youtube ...


I put this up on another forum and got some interesting responses.

From Atlantic:

"Believe or not we sold Romanian PSLs & other AKs to contractors and had them exported to overseas venues, It did not make sense to us either but it was common practice ."

Snip from another member:

"I was one of the supervisors for the Ugandans that carried these rifles for a while before I got tapped to get my section's arms room up to speed. I have a bunch of posts in the other thread about these rifles. In short yes they were used in Iraq, they were fired maybe 40 rounds a year if that, any thing that could be removed and ****ed with by a bored Ugandan on a guard shift probably was and may have been put back on right."


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

muney pit said:


> I put this up on another forum and got some interesting responses.
> 
> From Atlantic:
> 
> ...


Very interesting. So those are guns for rent-a-soldier and probably paid by the US tax payers on the way out. Somebody were making out handsomely on the export and reimport deals.

Strange that they would allow the re-importation of these AK's back to the US but would not allow the left over M1 Garands and M1 carbines from Korea to come back.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

TranTheMan said:


> Very interesting. So those are guns for rent-a-soldier and probably paid by the US tax payers on the way out. Somebody were making out handsomely on the export and reimport deals.
> 
> Strange that they would allow the re-importation of these AK's back to the US but would not allow the left over M1 Garands and M1 carbines from Korea to come back.


I asked that same question and was told the garands were given to the koren's so it would be an import vs these ak's being us property the whole time. Seems legit.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

TranTheMan said:


> I am not sure if folks over there would want an semi-AK, though. Plenty of the real McCoy, fully auto to be had and probably less expensive, too.
> 
> >You can produce the same "look" with steel wool or kitchen scouring pads. Then, throw it down your drive way.
> LOL. I have seen this done on youtube ...


Less red tape on the semi's and contractors get a better deal buying them here before they go over there and have to deal with the dealers over there. Remember, these kinds of contractors are gaurding stores, not going in combat daily


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

TranTheMan said:


> Very interesting. So those are guns for rent-a-soldier and probably paid by the US tax payers on the way out. Somebody were making out handsomely on the export and reimport deals.
> 
> Strange that they would allow the re-importation of these AK's back to the US but would not allow the left over M1 Garands and M1 carbines from Korea to come back.


 I also thought the M1 Garands were given to the Koreans and they wanted to sell them in the US rather than give them back. Could be wrong.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

MechAg94 said:


> I also thought the M1 Garands were given to the Koreans and they wanted to sell them in the US rather than give them back. Could be wrong.


From what I read, the M1's were given to Korea by the US and used during the war there in the '50. They still have a boat load of it and want to resell them back to the US, dirt cheap, but the Clinton Admin blocked the import that type of guns (mid '90 ?) therefore, the M1's supply is practically dried up. That is what I read, not sure what the real story is. But what puzzled me most is you can buy an SKS, which is very similar to a Garand and widely available, too. Not sure what loop hole the SKS sailed through, but M1 could not.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Are wasrs any good?


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

pantallica4211 said:


> Are wasrs any good?


They go bang just like an ak should. century had been known for cutting the magwells too wide leading to a wobbly magazine and canted front sights. Beyond that I haven't heard of too much else wrong with them. I wouldnt hesitate to buy one but I would prefer to look at it firsthand and have a pick versus buying sight unseen and running into one of the aforementioned issues.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

A3K, where are you seeing the NVDs?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

andre3k said:


> They go bang just like an ak should. century had been known for cutting the magwells too wide leading to a wobbly magazine and canted front sights. Beyond that I haven't heard of too much else wrong with them. I wouldnt hesitate to buy one but I would prefer to look at it firsthand and have a pick versus buying sight unseen and running into one of the aforementioned issues.


X2. Go to a gun show and find a dealer that may have a dozen of them so you can pick out one that looks decent. Their furniture tend to be on the rough side, so if you can overlook that or plan to refinish it, then it should be OK for the price. But again, beauty is in the eyes of the beholders. I want my guns look nice -- my Bulgarian AK is very pretty! hwell:


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

pantallica4211 said:


> Are wasrs any good?


I have 2. I refinshed the wood on one and bought a new wood kit for the other. Its true the older Centurys were bad. The new ones all seem tight and straight. I would still rather hand pick mine but wouldnt worry about buying online. Yes my Arsenal looks better but they all go bang.

The only pic i have of them right now is a dark one of the one woth the new wood. I can take better/ more pics tonight


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Game-Over said:


> A3K, where are you seeing the NVDs?


Dont know where A3K saw them but here are some at Apex for $799. Its a pvs 14 clone. 2nd gen. Pretty good really if you tune them up

https://apexgunparts.com/product_info.php/cPath/181/products_id/4507


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

muney pit said:


> Dont know where A3K saw them but here are some at Apex for $799. Its a pvs 14 clone. 2nd gen. Pretty good really if you tune them up
> 
> https://apexgunparts.com/product_info.php/cPath/181/products_id/4507


That's it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

andre3k said:


> That's it.


Apex is a cool place. I can only imagine what there warehouse must be like. They have alot of hard to get stuff to. Thought for sure i was the only one here that knew about them. Good to see a fellow parts junky.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

muney pit said:


> Apex is a cool place. I can only imagine what there warehouse must be like. They have alot of hard to get stuff to. Thought for sure i was the only one here that knew about them. Good to see a fellow parts junky.


For some reason I thought they were in the $1200 range. Maybe they have come down in price since last time I came across them, it's been a while. How do you tune up night vision goggles?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

andre3k said:


> For some reason I thought they were in the $1200 range. Maybe they have come down in price since last time I came across them, it's been a while. How do you tune up night vision goggles?


Something to do with modifying the tube in it. I remember reading a easy how to awhile back online thats suppose to up the gain on it and make a gen 2 very close to a gen 3. I'll try and find that info again and post it.

Eta: I believe this is it. 15 pages so im sure its in there somewhere.
http://www.ak47.net/mobile/topic.html?b=6&f=18&t=427794&page=1


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cool, Texas Tactical Gear said they had some in there store. I will go check them out. One I saw that I liked was they supposedly has a chrome lined barrel.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i like a wasr..i have a few of um..i especially like the underfolder my self...cant say i have ever had a malfuction in one of my wasr's..i can hit my 10 inch gong at 90 yards offhand just fine with it too..


----------

